# Verkaufe Schlaltkasten mit S7 300



## Nic- (11 Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hälte eine kleinen Rital-Schaltkasten zu verkaufen. Darin verbaut ist eine

1x Siemens S7 300 - 314   (314-1AE04-0AB0)
1x Siemens S7 300 - SM323   32DI/32DO   (323-1BC00-0AA0)
1x Siemens OP7   (6AV3607-1JC20-OAX1)
1x Phoenix Quint Power 10A
1x Phoenix IBS S7 300 BC-T   (Interbusmaster)
1x Phoenix IBS - BK-LB
1x Phoenix IBS - DI32/2
1x Phoenix IBS - DO32/2
1x Pilz Pnox X3
2x Automat B10
1x Automat C10
3x Automat B6
28x Wago Federzugklemmen bis 4mm²
36x Wago Federzugklemmen bis 2,5mm²
2x Wieland 10Pol Stecker
einige neue Leuchtmelder, Taster, Knebelschalter, Schlüsselschalter (SSG10) 

Der Schaltkasten wurde nur zu Versuchszwecken verwendet. Die CPU hat nur wenig  Betreibsstunden. Die SM 323-Anschaltung ist nur ein paar mal verwendet worden.

Bilder findet ihr unter
http://home.vrweb.de/diesommers/2_0.jpg
http://home.vrweb.de/diesommers/2_1.jpg
http://home.vrweb.de/diesommers/2_2.jpg
http://home.vrweb.de/diesommers/2_3.jpg​
Wer interesse habe bitte unter master-@gmx.de melden

Mit freundlichen Grüßen eucher Nic-​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------

